# Brean Down Fort



## krela

Brean Down fort has a history going back to the 1860s it was chosen for its strategic position in alignment with other forts on Steepholm Island, Flatholm Island and Lavernock Point near Cardiff to protect the upstream dockyards of Cardiff, Newport, Bristol and Avonmouth from the strong French Navy.







Click here for a panorama of the view from the fort (warning 800Kb photo).

Four acres of land at the end of Brean Down were requisitioned in 1862 and building was complete by 1870. The armament arrived shortly afterwards. The fort was garrisoned by 60 men and was defended by seven 7" rifled muzzle loading cannon which were among the last of this type to be made at Woolwich Gun Foundry. There were originally three main gun positions. These were W battery containing 2 guns on 'C' pivots (rotating around a reused Georgian cannon set upright in the ground)






and one on an 'A' pivot (rotating around a pin set in a stone drum below the muzzle of the gun). 






There were two underground magazines. This position was destroyed in 1900 when the magazine exploded after one of the garrison fired his rifle into it, apparently committing suicide. A WW2 emplacement now covers the site. The NW battery contained three guns on 'A' pivots. There were two underground magazines behind the position. 






The southernmost gun position and half of the central position has been covered by a WW2 emplacement but the northern position is well preserved having been used as a coal store. The NE position contained one gun on a 'C' pivot in a semi-circular gun-pit. The cannon is still in position and part of the racer remains as do three iron wall rings. The underground magazine is one of the largest in the Bristol Channel forts. 

Behind the batteries is a barrack block and officers quarters which run across the headland with a dry moat in front. The walls are defended by 21 carbine slits.

The site was decomissioned in 1905 and was used as a Cafe until 1939 when it was rearmed to protect the estuary from german torpedo and minelaying ships.

Two gun positions were built to mount 6" ex-navel guns in their turrets. These were later protected with a "plastic" anti-aircraft roof. This has now been removed for safety. One position was built over the ruins of the old W battery and the other partly obscures the NW battery. 





















The barrack blocks were converted and the windows partly blocked to reduce the effects of blast. The concrete bases of several buildings survive in the fort and also protected in the moat 





















Several experimental weapons were trialled at Brean, the only evidence being a short length of launching rail. Two of the better known weapons trialed were the seaborne bouncing bomb, and the expendable acoustic emitter (designed to confuse noise seeking torpedos).


----------



## sheep2405

I really like this location, it is very similar to North Head Bunkers in Sydney, which has a very similar role, and the actual building structure looks the same, for examples of this, at the end of mission Impossible (The one with the Vile of Poison in the Girl) they are in North Head Bunker.

Is this bunker in Brean open access?

S


----------



## markr

nice one. never heard of this place before


----------



## krela

But wait, there's more!

Several other structures lie just outside the main fort: Two searchlight batteries for illuminating sea-borne targets, a command post and the barracks for the garrison.

Searchlight battery (west)











Searchlight battery (south)
















Command Post:











view from top:





interiors:















Garrison barracks:






Also worth noting is the range finder mounting pillar:






Finally a large water storage tank also survives, constructed from bolted sections. It was placed in a brick-walled building which was buried for protection, forming a pit. Access was from above and rungs survive in the corner.


----------



## krela

Right, last lot.

Away from the fort there's also a couple of other military training installations from WW2.

Firstly there is a set of bomb range markers along with an observation post looking over the range itself:

Concrete arrow marker





Range observation point





View from O.P.





Rangefinder platform





The target of the range is believed to be a shipwreck in the bay itself.


Opposite the bomb range markers there is another observation point, pre-dating WW2 but converted for WW2 use:






Finally there is a set of machine gun training posts on the north side of the point overlooking weston bay:
















I think that just about wraps it up for Brean Down Fort!


----------



## krela

Yeah brean down fort is owned by national trust and has unrestricted access (apart from all but one of the underground batteries which are all heavily gated and padlocked).

This isn't urbex, but this site is about derelictplaces and it certainly comes under that, plus I have a thing about WW2 home defence 

It's certainly a nice day out if you have a day to burn. It's a reasonable walk along a nice coastal path and Brean Down is home to quite a few peregrine falcons if you're into that kind of thing too


----------



## sheep2405

Again Wow, looks really good.


----------



## smileysal

ooooooooooh, thats a good one. i love looking at military places, army, navy, or raf, and others as well. either when they are full functional, or closed and derelict, and also the ones like this one that are owned by national trust etc. love em all.

great find, and great pics too. and a lovely viewover the surrounding area. perfect.


----------



## graybags

If you are up for the walk, Brean Down has everything : Views, Buildings, history +++ ,Wildlife, Sea Caves, Climbing potential, everything an explorer could wish for, and a cracking breakfast can be had at the cafe  
G


----------



## Scotty

Sorry to drag a old post up but i think its worth it.

been meaning to get to brean and take a look this fort for months but never had the time.
No i want to go even more.

cracking site with loads to see.


thanks for sharing.


----------



## krela

Scotty said:


> Sorry to drag a old post up but i think its worth it.
> 
> been meaning to get to brean and take a look this fort for months but never had the time.
> No i want to go even more.
> 
> cracking site with loads to see.
> 
> 
> thanks for sharing.



We'll sort it out for next weekend if we can mate. I need to write a proper report on this place for the wiki and more photos are always welcome


----------



## Scotty

krela said:


> We'll sort it out for next weekend if we can mate. I need to write a proper report on this place for the wiki and more photos are always welcome



sorted then, if the weathers nice.


----------



## smiffy

Thats a brilliant site and report...............gotta get myself down the road to see that next summer......spent a good few weeks just across that bay there a few years ago driving a dozer building the course for the Weston beach race but simply didn't have a spare day to go and have a look...........Cheers !


----------



## Seahorse

There's a coincidence.... I had a wander around Torry battery this afternoon. Whilst not as spectacular as this place, I think I'll open a new thread anyhow.

Once I've done some Photoshoppery, that is.


----------



## BusaAbusa

Went up here a few weeks ago with friend visiting from Denmark - well worth the effort of getting up those steps and the walk across the top.

Gunpowder store -






Machine gun posts with Weston Beach in the distance (you can see the artificial sand hills created for the beach race)






Interior of one of the many posts up here






Birnbeck pier taken from one of the machine gun posts - must try to get up close to this place one day






Searchlight post with Steepholm in distance - must get a boat trip over there one day as plenty to see over there too







Took loads of pics up here but wont bother posting em all - Spectacular view is worth the climb alone


----------



## Foxylady

Loved seeing this thread backalong when I first joined DP. Good to see some more photos of it too. Excellent stuff!


----------



## and7barton

I noticed that there's a road going up to the top, and on GoogleEarth you can see some cars parked up next to the big arrow - Is that road gated ? - or unrestricted access ?


----------



## krela

It's a restricted (private) road, but there is access for people with a blue badge on tour days.


----------



## and7barton

Damn. I have heavy equipment to move up there........ too heavy the carry up the steps.


----------



## oldshoe

It doesn't look that far when you're in the car park, but it is a good bit of walking to get to the fort. Well worth it, just a shame much was demolished in the 70's and 80's for public protection.

The islands of steep holm and flat holm are perhaps even better if you can get there. There used to be boats from Weston to Steep Holm in the summer.


----------



## chelle

*Memories of 1975*

I visited this as a teen in 75,now this has rekindled a need to revisit,especially on a nice day like it appears in these excellant pics....thanx Krela for the info.

Stu


----------



## fluffy5518

Once again Hi all ;
Thanks to Krela's excellent report on this location i thought that it was definately worth a visit.So took a trip down here on Sat Morning,WOW what a place plenty to see n do,a great walk with spectacular scenery and a crackin' little cafe at the start of the trek.There isn't anything i can add to the top notch phots already posted BUT the reason for this reply is to inform you that(according to the National trust reps present)all of the locked buildings and magazines are opened to the public on sat/sun and bank holidays throughout the summer PROVIDING its not Pi**ing down !!!So get down there and take a tripod,there's not too many normals around and you are left alone to do as you wish.Of course being as how i never knew about it i never took a tripod and only managed a few sorry flash shots.Return visit on the cards.!!!!!


----------



## Cake!

Hello from Bristol!

Although this was originally posted some time ago I visited here recently and it definitely warrants a response.

What a fantastic place! And a pretty spectacular walk along that wild outcrop of land to the fort at the end. 

I didn't take a reports worth of photos so I'll add a few on to here.





































A highly recommended trip.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## sh0wtime

great pics of a great looking location 

i'll have to get out there with my camera sometime when the weathers a bit more friendly !


----------



## Davious

I have been to this place, many years ago, before my kids were born, so that means at least 27 years ago.
I have some pictures taken back then, now I just need to find them to see if much has changed.
Have to agree, it is a bit of a walk, but well worth it


----------



## Weeto

I was here on Friday, took a load of pics while dodging the rain, a few things have changed there since i was last there in 08.
Rather than a seperate report il try and post a few diff pics than those already on here.
Urinal




This post is now locked tight and the roof is held up with braces, my sig pic was taken in here in 07




Damage to MG Training Posts




Discovered this up hill on road back down to the gate (any ideas anyone), next to water board hatches.








My heart jumped slightly as i thought ROC Post, but obviously not.




Bloody big rock on rear of Command Post




Windows




The rest of my Urbex Pics are here
http://s639.photobucket.com/albums/uu116/jmoseley1981/


----------



## klempner69

Thats well interesting..I went here in 1975 and I think its long overdue for a fevisit.


----------



## Weeto

klempner69 said:


> Thats well interesting..I went here in 1975 and I think its long overdue for a fevisit.



Its a great site, and a good walk even if the weathers crap, just a shame i no longer live just down the beach.


----------



## krela

klempner69 said:


> Thats well interesting..I went here in 1975 and I think its long overdue for a fevisit.



Dude, Let me know when you're going, seems like a very good excuse to meet up 

B.


----------



## klempner69

That sounds a great idea..will have to soften up the missus first though!Hope that doesnt sound bad!


----------



## krela

klempner69 said:


> That sounds a great idea..will have to soften up the missus first though!Hope that doesnt sound bad!



Hahahah. To be honest apart from all the WW2 stuff Brean Down is actually a really lovely way to spend a nice sunny day. It's a great place to go for a walk regardless of whether you're interested in the history or not.

And it's definitely a good excuse to try and meet up with friends


----------

